# Congrats Brian Randell!!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Looky what Shafe done scored for you...


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

I really don't think I could be more excited!!!!!!

:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: 

John is de man! :thumbup: 

Thank you so much!

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Wow! Brian is going from a Civic to an M5???!!!???

Jon, please be sure you post that photo of the Silly A** Grin!

Congrats, Brian!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Let me just say *drool*

Oh yeah... And you'd better go take some driver education classes. I'd be scared to drive one of those without.

Again... *drool*


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Wow! Congrats! :yikes:

--SONET


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone! 

I'm really looking forward to becoming a Bimmer driving member of the 'fest. :thumbup: 

Yes, switching from a Civic is quite a jump. I had to save my pennies.

As for photos, watch out. I'll have my camera too!  

As for driving lessons, I can't wait for Spartanburg. I'm sure I'll need it considering my high speed antics in the past were at California Speedway in a NASCAR racer.

I feel the need, the need for speed! :bigpimp: 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Ron323i (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey Jon,

After lurking for so long, I finally got around to posting something.

I want to thank you for getting my buddy Brian the car he's been dreaming about for so long. Even though it's not my car, I'm still looking forward to delivery day. It'll be fun to travel to Cutter for something more exciting than getting my car serviced.

See ya' in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ron323i said:


> *Hey Jon,
> 
> After lurking for so long, I finally got around to posting something.
> 
> ...


Ron,

I REALLY appreciate your help with this;
I know that I owe you one...



Thanks again, and I hope to see you here soon...

Best regards,
--Jon


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey Jon,

Any news? Did she make it into port OK?

Thanks! :thumbup: 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm pretty sure that she's being unloaded today
(if not already)...


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

Jon,

Right on. :thumbup: 

So what's the likelihood of picking up the car on Saturday? I know you guys need time to prep.

Obviously, I'm not excited or anything! :bigpimp: 

No pressure, just planning.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Very slim chances, Brian...

 

I'll do whatever I can to expedite, though!

:bigpimp:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Let me just say *drool*
> 
> Oh yeah... And you'd better go take some driver education classes. I'd be scared to drive one of those without.
> 
> Again... *drool* *


It comes with the car 

And, M5s aren't bad unless you are a total idiot...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Psssst!

Hey Brian!!!

The trucking company has your car....

:yikes:


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Psssst!
> 
> Hey Brian!!!
> 
> ...


Hot damn!!! :thumbup:   :bigpimp:

Can't wait!

Thanks Jon!

Brian


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*HEY BRIAN, GUESS WHAT????????? *  

:bigpimp:


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *HEY BRIAN, GUESS WHAT?????????
> 
> :bigpimp: *


Oh baby! Santa Barbara here we come!!!! :bigpimp:

Brian

PS You know I don't think my post seems EXCITED ENOUGH!!!!

:thumbup: :bigpimp:  :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It looks pretty beachin' sitting sandwiched between
a Sterling Grey 540i, and a Tit Silver 530i...


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *It looks pretty beachin' sitting sandwiched between
> a Sterling Grey 540i, and a Tit Silver 530i...
> 
> *


Stop it. You're killing me. I just left you a v-mail. We'll be up Tuesday mid-day (after traffic dies down).

Yeah Baby, Yeah!!!!

Brian


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

We want pictures! That has got to be one incredibly beautiful car. Too bad they'll look different by the time I save up the requisite number of pennies.  Guess I'm going to have to stick with dreaming of a 330i.


----------

